# Soy Bean  Gardening



## QuickSilver (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a very small yard.. and lots of dogs, so my gardening is limited to patio containers..  Not having much luck with traditional container crops, I have decided to plant Soy Beans in all my pots.  I understand they are well suited to containers and need to be spaced only 3-6 inches apart..  60-70 til maturity.. and can be eaten fresh, or dried.  I'm thinking that two crops are possible in my area.  Has anyone else planted soy (edamame) in containers, or in your home garden?  Any tips?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

We've never tried soybeans but have had pretty good luck with tomatoes, string beans, squash and herbs in containers.  Please keep us advised of your progress, QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the idea of soybeans.. because they are so healthy..  also they are little bushes.. and don't require a lot of space.


----------

